# sloppy sit



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm struggling with how best to correct Jackson's sloppy sit for the long sit exercise. When heeling his sits are tight. He's not crazy about the long sit and just recently stopped breaking. I think I let him get into the habit of being lazy. I'd appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you can kind of straddle him from behind and use your feet to tuck his feet under him. Every time he shifts tell him no and readjust him.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you! I know it will take perseverence on my part but I know he can do it!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would high recommend a consult with a vet rehabilitation person. My dog used to sit and maintain a sit-stay well. But after being on no/restricted exercise for a few months... I almost cried when we got to go back to training. He just didn't have the proper strength to maintain position for long.


----------

